

Ask:Startup Skills Trade/Opinion - sharemywin

would you be interested in trading with other startups&#x2F;founders that have technical skills. Maybe even as little as recommend to friends&#x2F;opinion of website&#x2F;idea to full website design, etc. If your have marketing, copywrite, Legal, HR, Business, Developer, Designer etc. get in touch through this google doc.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;docs.google.com&#x2F;forms&#x2F;d&#x2F;1szAw3ewku3o0AuvK3c4r3zydllvgJyI02jq1g8qEIs4&#x2F;viewform
======
sharemywin
clickable
[https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1szAw3ewku3o0AuvK3c4r3zydllv...](https://docs.google.com/forms/d/1szAw3ewku3o0AuvK3c4r3zydllvgJyI02jq1g8qEIs4/viewform)

